# visa for travelling to China



## marilena (Jan 15, 2011)

I am going on a cruise to the far east very shortly and need a visa for China for me (and my husband). We live in Crete and really do not want to have to go to Athens personally to obtain these visas. Does anyone know of a company which could obtain these on our behalf?


----------

